# Radioamatierisms >  Platjoslas AM FM rādio

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, ko jūs sakat par šādu shēmiņu - platjoslas radiouztvērēju:
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/allband.htm

----------

